# portage security ?!

## Ravage

Hi,

one question - may be it's a stupid one.

But do we (the gentoo users) have the same problem like mac osX user's when doing a software update ?

But just think of this as a critical sitution: I use an gentoo-web server in an "production environment" and anybody knows, that the server is running gentoo. So he fakes some dns-entries and my next "emerge rsync && emerge -u world" installs some backdoors.

It's just one example.

I don't know if this is possible. May be also the same problem with debian's apt-get.

Rav

----------

## pjp

Check this thread.

----------

## Ravage

Thanks,

sorry haven't found this one by searching.  :Embarassed: 

----------

## pjp

I've had trouble finding threads I knew existed (like that one)  :Wink: 

----------

